

Wikileaks: AlJazeera Deletes its Website Content that Disturbs the US Government - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/09/wikileaks-al-jazeera-deletes-its-website-content-that-disturbs-the-us-government.html

======
ArabGeek
this exposes the US gov. view of free media

------
GiraffeNecktie
So the US complained that some elements of AJs coverage were unfair and AJ
took a look at it and said "Hey you're partly right. We'll fix the parts that
are not balanced, and the rest of it is just good/normal journalism, so thank
you for your interest but we stand by it."

Seems like normal public relations on both sides and a complete non-story.

